# 25 biggest lies told on the internet



## PhotonGuy

25 biggest lies told on the internet


----------



## Madilyn

Great video


----------



## Tez3

What a load of old cobblers. Why waste time watching that, just use your common sense.
This belongs on FB not MT.


----------



## Steve

I was alarmed to hear that @drop bear is an Australian conspiracy that even the government is in on.


----------



## Tames D

Steve said:


> I was alarmed to hear that @drop bear is an Australian conspiracy that even the government is in on.


It's kept me out of Australia LOL


----------



## Tames D

Thanks for posting this PhotonGuy. I didn't think it was a waste of time.


----------



## Tez3

Tames D said:


> Thanks for posting this PhotonGuy. I didn't think it was a waste of time.


For people who use their common sense  I'm afraid it is. Also on the subject of petitions not 'being changing anything', that's ignorance, ask Amnesty and have a look at the petitions that we can put up in the UK to make the government debate and change things.
Women's Suffrage Petition (1891) : Victoria, Australia

The rest are jokes, stupidity and ironic sayings that people post up, people don't actually believe them. Well not in most continents.


----------



## Tames D

Tez3 said:


> For people who use their common sense  I'm afraid it is. Also on the subject of petitions not 'being changing anything', that's ignorance, ask Amnesty and have a look at the petitions that we can put up in the UK to make the government debate and change things.
> Women's Suffrage Petition (1891) : Victoria, Australia
> 
> The rest are jokes, stupidity and ironic sayings that people post up, people don't actually believe them. Well not in most continents.


I saw it as entertainment, not a waste of time. Never said I believe any of it. A lot of posts on MT can be considered a waste of time to read, but we do anyways.


----------



## Tez3

I bet you that it wasn't posted as entertainment, if it were it would be in another section. Look where it's posted, it was intended to edify us just the same as all the other posts. Trust me, the OP posted it to educate us.


----------



## Tames D

Tez3 said:


> I bet you that it wasn't posted as entertainment, if it were it would be in another section. Look where it's posted, it was intended to edify us just the same as all the other posts. Trust me, the OP posted it to educate us.


No...trust me. I saw it as entertainment, regardless of how it was intended. And I would think that your "common sense" would keep you from "wasting your time" on this thread


----------



## drop bear

Steve said:


> I was alarmed to hear that @drop bear is an Australian conspiracy that even the government is in on.


----------



## Tez3

Tames D said:


> No...trust me. I saw it as entertainment, regardless of how it was intended. And I would think that your "common sense" would keep you from "wasting your time" on this thread



Nah, the video was a wasting of time, posting here never is, any word I write, serious, humorous or even informative annoys some immensely so you see it's never a waste of time my posting.


----------



## Steve

Poor tez.  Like trump, you think if you say something with enough confidence, it will become true.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Tez3 said:


> For people who use their common sense  I'm afraid it is. Also on the subject of petitions not 'being changing anything', that's ignorance, ask Amnesty and have a look at the petitions that we can put up in the UK to make the government debate and change things.
> Women's Suffrage Petition (1891) : Victoria, Australia
> 
> The rest are jokes, stupidity and ironic sayings that people post up, people don't actually believe them. Well not in most continents.


Are you saying depression isn't worth talking about?


----------



## Tez3

Touch Of Death said:


> Are you saying depression isn't worth talking about?



Do you want to talk about it?


----------



## Touch Of Death

Tez3 said:


> Do you want to talk about it?


Well, not exactly, but, people who suffer, from it shouldn't be told, it is merely an et-cetera.


----------



## Tez3

Touch Of Death said:


> Well, not exactly, but, people who suffer, from it shouldn't be told, it is merely an et-cetera.



Perhaps if people spent less time watching idiotic videos and more time with actual people a lot of things would be better. When you need a video to tell you things common sense should tell you, you are in trouble.


----------



## Buka

Idiotic is in the eye of the beholder. Tongue is in the cheek of the writer. A little humorous interlude is never a bad thing.


----------



## PhotonGuy

Tez3 said:


> What a load of old cobblers. Why waste time watching that, just use your common sense.
> This belongs on FB not MT.



If watching the video is a waste of time why did you watch it?


----------



## Tez3

PhotonGuy said:


> If watching the video is a waste of time why did you watch it?



Ok, I don't have a crystal ball so how would I know it's a waste of time BEFORE I watched it? C'mon, really? you asked me that?


----------



## Tames D

Tez3 said:


> What a load of old cobblers. Why waste time watching that, just use your common sense.





Tez3 said:


> Nah, the video was a wasting of time,





Tez3 said:


> Ok, I don't have a crystal ball so how would I know it's a waste of time BEFORE I watched it? C'mon, really? you asked me that?


And you think we have crystal balls and should know what is a waste of time before we watch? I still don't think it was a waste of MY time.


----------



## Transk53

I don't understand there are only 25 lol.


----------



## Tames D

Madilyn said:


> Great video


Welcome to Martialtalk Madilyn.


----------



## Tez3

Tames D said:


> And you think we have crystal balls and should know what is a waste of time before we watch? I still don't think it was a waste of MY time.



Should we be discussing your balls on here?

I'm older than most, I have less time to waste.


----------



## drop bear

Tez3 said:


> Should we be discussing your balls on here?
> 
> I'm older than most, I have less time to waste.



Old people only have time to waste.


----------



## Tames D

Tez3 said:


> Should we be discussing your balls on here?
> 
> I'm older than most, I have less time to waste.


Why do you assume I'm a male?


----------



## Tez3

Tames D said:


> Why do you assume I'm a male?


Why do you assume I'm talking about male genitalia? Does your mind often wander to men's nether regions? Perhaps you don't play ball games.


----------



## Tames D

Tez3 said:


> Why do you assume I'm talking about male genitalia? Does your mind often wander to men's nether regions? Perhaps you don't play ball games.


Maybe I'm a lesbian. Is there a problem? And I admire the way to skirt around a question when you don't have a valid answer.


----------



## Tez3

Tames D said:


> Maybe I'm a lesbian. Is there a problem? And I admire the way to skirt around a question when you don't have a valid answer.



All answers are valid.


----------



## Tames D

Tez3 said:


> All answers are valid.


----------



## Tez3




----------



## Transk53

drop bear said:


> Old people only have time to waste.[/QUOT
> 
> Rubbish.


----------



## Transk53

Tames D said:


> View attachment 20197



 All answers are valid to those that hear.


----------



## Tez3

Transk53 said:


> All answers are valid to those that hear.



They are valid, but it doesn't mean we have to agree or not laugh at them. Too many think today that opinions are the same as facts, well no. You are entitled to your own opinion but not your own facts.


----------



## Transk53

Tez3 said:


> They are valid, but it doesn't mean we have to agree or not laugh at them. Too many think today that opinions are the same as facts, well no. You are entitled to your own opinion but not your own facts.



Very true, no one would learn anything outside their own train of thought otherwise.


----------



## Steve

Transk53 said:


> All answers are valid to those that hear.


...to those *who* hear.  Come on.   It's the queen's english or something.


----------



## Steve

Tez3 said:


> They are valid, but it doesn't mean we have to agree or not laugh at them. Too many think today that opinions are the same as facts, well no. You are entitled to your own opinion but not your own facts.


Someday, dear tez3, you will learn this for yourself.   I believe in you!


----------



## Buka

By the vaporous balls of the Holy Ghost, this is an odd page.


----------



## Tames D

Buka said:


> By the vaporous balls of the Holy Ghost, this is an odd page.


Totally agree. The 3rd post derailed it, taking it "down that road", as this poster so often does with threads.


----------

